# Exterior Carb Cleaning



## Stanjco (Jun 28, 2015)

My carbs have some old leak stain that I would like to eliminate without removing the carbs from the car. Can someone recommend a good solution that may be able to take out the stains?
Thanks!
Stan


----------

